# What kind of tree did these come from?



## Bucky T (Oct 21, 2005)

I figured this would be the best forum to ask this question.

My initial thought of this nut, was it was a buckeye.  But, it doesn't look like a buckeye that I'm used to finding.  A buckeye tree to me is small, frail looking and the seed pods are smooth in texture.  I didn't have my camera with me, but I was at a customers house yesterday and he had this tree that was around 35ft high and the base of the tree was as big as a 40yr old oak.  There were literally thousands of these seed pods and nut's everywhere.  I've never seen a buckeye tree this big and with the spiny seed pods.  The "eye" on the nuts is also much larger than what I'm used to finding.

Here'a nut, leaf, and seedpod.  Can any of you enlighten me on what type of tree this is??

Tommy


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 21, 2005)

Its a buckeye for sure!!!!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 21, 2005)

Thomas, that is a chestnut and more than likely is a Chinese Chestnut. They normally have multiple trunks and don't grow too tall.

As for big buckeye trees...  most of the buckeyes in the foot hills south are of the bush type and don't get too tall, but there are tree varieties that get to be 40-50' tall. I have seen several along Cooper Creek.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 21, 2005)

That does look like a chestnut to me also. I also found some huge buckeyes along coopers creek this fall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2005)

Help us out here Mr. Vernon. I do know that you won`t walk under one of those trees barefooted or in soft sole moccasins but once!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 21, 2005)

*What Kind of Tree?*

The Buckeye on Cooper's Creek is the Yellow Buckeye.  The shrub Buckeye common to middle Georgia is the Painted Buckeye.


----------



## broadhead (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe chestnut is correct


----------



## jason308 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Thomas......*

You are looking at a Chinese Chestnut for sure. 
Check out this link, plenty of useful stuff here. 

www.cnr.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm


----------



## ngabearhunter (Oct 23, 2005)

Chestnut no doubt, grew up looking at them, you'll see an ocassional american chestnut in the mountains.


----------



## gabowman (Oct 23, 2005)

My neighbor's folks had two of those trees in their back yard when I was a kid. Got a paper bag full of chestnuts every year to eat. Man, the spiney hulls would slap tear up a bare foot though!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Oct 23, 2005)

Chestnut-I like the taste of them!


----------



## HT2 (Oct 23, 2005)

_CHESTNUTS ROASTIN' ON AN OPEN FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## ryanwhit (Oct 23, 2005)

chinese chesnut


----------



## striper commander (Oct 24, 2005)

I think deer like them better than apples it is a chinese chestnut there are several around my house.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.  Looks like a Chinese Chestnut.

Tommy


----------



## cowboyron (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep it is for sure. I have two trees in my yard and those thangs are good. Them ol' tree rats will peel that porcipine cover off in in a New York minute I don't know how they do it but they do. Them thangs will hurt ya.


----------



## frogman (Oct 25, 2005)

Jason 308 - Thanx for the link on Tree Species. Good info


----------



## jason308 (Oct 25, 2005)

frogman said:
			
		

> Jason 308 - Thanx for the link on Tree Species. Good info



No problem, I wouldn't have found out about that link had my prof not given it to us......Lots of useful stuff on the net these days...


----------

